# PUPS **TITLED PARENTS AND PROVEN PEDIGREE**



## jett black (Aug 18, 2008)

1 YELLOW male AND 4 BLACK females
AKC REGISTERED 
born September 11 2009
Fowlcreeks Jumpin run rookie SHR HR JH
X
CHOPPERS HARD CORE HANK JH

The sire Chopper is a yellow male registered and titled with akc as a Junior Hunter. He has a ton of drive and good looks, very intense hunter never quits a hunt With an impressive pedigree with such greats as AFC HAWKEYES VIKING, NFC AFC ABES EBONY AND IVORY, FC AFC WEBSHIRES HONEST ABE, FC AFC RIPRARIN ROUGHRIDER, 2X NAFC FC AFC EBONSTAR LEAN MAC, NAFC FC MD'S CORREN PICK'N CROPPER & TETON RIVERS HARD CORE HANK SH. Also OFA hips good and elbows normal eic carrier & CNM clear by parentage. 



 here is a video link to see him work.

The dam "Rookie" has two titles between the UKC and AKC, Her hips ofa good and elbows normal EIC & CNM clear. she was 4/4 on juniors and currently has 1 senior pass. She is extremely fun to run in hunt tests because she simply gets the job done. Her sire "the grand sire of these puppies" is Creek Robber "Auggie". Auggie has 421 all age points, 5 double header wins, FC AFC at 3 years and qualified for the Amateur Nationals and Nationals in 01,02,03,04,05,06,07,08,09. Go to http://www.creekrobber.com to view him and his credibility. http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/3genview.php?id=2159

Both Chopper and Rookie have been OFA approved, pups will be CNM clear and will not be affected by EIC. These pups will
be ready to go home in October/november and will come with a 26 month hip and eye guarantee. [b[/b] So whether your looking for a trial dog, hunting dog or even just a tag along companion your sure to have an intelligent pup with proven performance and health. shipping not a problem.
Call [email protected] 801-368-6521 OR [email protected] males are $400 and females $450

pics and pedigree wouldn't upload so i can email them upon request

http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=1420

REFRENCES AVAILABLE

thanks!


----------



## jett black (Aug 18, 2008)

updated sire pedigree and dam is coming asap, thanks


----------



## jett black (Aug 18, 2008)

had 1 yellow male and 4 black females


----------



## jett black (Aug 18, 2008)

bump- ready to go home in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That's a sexy pedigree! Do you have anything on the bottom side to the dam? My dad has an Abe's Ebony and Ivory gal that's everything one could want in a Lab. She hunts hard and fast, retrieves all day, soft-mouthed, eager to learn, great marker...you name it.


----------



## jett black (Aug 18, 2008)

HRCH STAWEST'S REESE SUNRISE is on the bottom side and is a hunting retriever champion in ukc and competes in the srs events or used to i not sure if she still is. her owner is stacey west that ownes fowlcreek kennels. and yes abes ebony and ivory is one sweet dog, awesome looks and a ton of drive. sounds like you've got some good taste on dogs birddogger!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I CANNOT believe you havent had more replies here. Those videos are awesome!! your pups look like the real deal. I am in no position to get a dog but if I were I would have to come look at them. What a steal at 400 to 450. Good luck with everything!


----------



## jett black (Aug 18, 2008)

sold out!!!


----------

